# Eroding High-fin Tetra



## augi55 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi there, I looked around this forum and couldn't find anything describing what my one of my high-fins tetra's going through right now. I have googled and searched and can't find ANYTHING. So I thought I would try a forum.

Maybe a month ago me and my dad noticed one of our high-fins was developing a blackness in its lower rear body. We didn't think to much of it because it did not look like the many pictures of Ick or Black Spot that we looked up. A week or so went by and the blackness had spread into the bottom fin, and progressed until it reached the bottom of the fin. 

I just looked into the tank today, and to my horror, the fin looks like it has eroded. It is pretty much all gone, and it looks like the 'blackness' is starting to eat into the tetras body already. Me and my dad are clueless as to what is going on.

No other fish in the tank is experiencing any color change at all, it is just this one tetra. Any ideas? Should we isolate him to prevent other fish from possibly catching whatever it is this guy has? What are your-alls suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2007)

Do you have a picture?

To be safe, it would be smart to isolate the tetra until you know what it is and how to treat it or if it is possible to treat it.


----------



## augi55 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have to run to work right now. Ill try to get a pic and post it this evening.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fish get cancer, too, sometimes, and you have described the symptoms quite aptly. My first guess is that your fish has cancer and should be euthanized at once. One the plus side, it's not contagious, so your other fish are safe.

The second possibility is Myxo, or the "black columnaris" bacterial disease. It's a possibility, but since this one single fish has been affected for this long while no others have, I'm going to place that as a very distant second possibility. Cancer is still my chief suspect.


----------

